
Evolving the Start menu - Building Windows 8 - ghurlman
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/10/03/evolving-the-start-menu.aspx
======
RexRollman
I gave the Windows 8 developer release a try for a week and the interface,
while interesting, is just plain disappointing. I really hope Microsoft is not
finished with the user interface.

